# Can hypnosis get rid of SA?



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

?


----------



## striker (Jun 20, 2008)

I tried it with an hypnotist.. did not work for me. 
I was also curious about the whole hypnosis thing.

There are also pre-recorded Hypnosis tapes for a whole bunch of stuff here
http://www.learningstrategies.com/Scheele.asp
you can try that too.

One thing hypnosis does for me is, to put me to sleep 
So whenever I dont feel like sleeping at night, i pop in the Paul scheele CD


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I wouldn't waste your money.


----------



## Futurebeats (Feb 11, 2009)

Try NLP (linguistic programming, tested thought patterns and ways of thinking consciously, that alter underlying unconscious associations)

It's all to do with the images you have in your head of yourself, the associations and beliefs you have.. and ways to change them. There's an awesome technique for 'reversing' panic attacks into a sense of relief just by picturing the feeling in a certain way.

'Get the life you want' by richard bandler is a real good and powerful introduction book.

Just in the process of sorting my life out, finding a job and a new home.
Will make a thread soon, I consider myself cured from using these techniques (and from takin propranolol just to help me get over the hurdle)

I get a bit of hassle here mentioned NLP, because some are offended by some of the contradictions with other therapies, it emphasizes the fact the cures for mental problems can be quick and built in yourself - and then you can go on some and keep improving past normality. There's a big emphasis on suggestions, and how in some therapies the language used is giving people limiting beliefs.. it tries to bridge the gap between linguistics and psychology, worth a go (some of the books aimed at practioners are really heavy reading though, books like sourcebook of magic will give you a headache)


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

I seriously doubt it but then I don't have extensive knowledge about hypnosis. 

Any method that works will be well known, the obscure ones are obscure because they don't work and consequently don't have much support.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

Get rid of definately not, but it can be helpful. Don't waste your money on a hypnotist or a tape, you can learn how to do it yourself for free online or in a book from the library.


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

no


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

I tried it once and it did not work for me. It was a highly recommended hypnotist. I think I'm too much of a left brainer for it to work. He's like "count back from a hundred....you probably won't even get to 95". I got to the 60s and finally just pretended I was under cause I wanted it to be over. It was pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Futurebeats (Feb 11, 2009)

Cheeky said:


> I tried it once and it did not work for me. It was a highly recommended hypnotist. I think I'm too much of a left brainer for it to work. He's like "count back from a hundred....you probably won't even get to 95". I got to the 60s and finally just pretended I was under cause I wanted it to be over. It was pretty ridiculous.


People get the wrong impression about hypnotic trances.

Everyone goes into states of trance throughout the day, like when you drive a car or ride a bike, it's something you do automatically without conscious thought. Daydreaming is another good example.

It's not about falling into a deep trance where you can be influenced to do anything, most people feel like they are 'playing along' or just feel relaxed, you can't be forced to do something you don't want to do - stage hypnotism works well due to pressure and the presence of the hypnotist etc.

What's important is that you focus on the language the hypnotist uses, and try to absorb that unconsciously. 
Hypnotism can work because the hypnotist will use certain language patterns, metaphors and make you think about things in certain ways that alter beliefs and associations. People get so caught up in the idea of trance they don't understand how it actually works, it's the power of suggestion and the belief that you can control your own mind.

If you believe the hypnotist isn't going to work, TELL HIM else it will be useless - then he can work on suggestions to reinforce the fact it can work.
They won't be offended, it's a controversial area but if you have any doubts about the hypnotism you have to mention it to them. The whole basis of it works on changing underlying unconscious beliefs, if you have a limiting belief about hypnotism it isn't going to work. You'll resist the suggestions.

Most hypnotists are trained in NLP anyway, and a lot of techniques don't require you to be put in a deep trance. Some can be just like a kind of talk therapy, except the therapist is using some cognitive tricks to change your thinking patterns.


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Yeah I know - he explained all that. Plus I did a lot of research before I went. I was not expecting any deep kind of trance or anything. Honestly I was actually pretty relaxed. But the suggestions and associations he was making were...I don't know....maybe not that great because I could not turn my mind off and just think what he said. Other thoughts just kept popping in. Like about how I try to think like this on my own every day so why am I here paying to shut my eyes and have someone else tell me the same things? :no


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I think I'm gonna give hypnotherapy a try. I downloaded some self hypnosis torrents and tried really hard to do what was instructed and I think It might of helped somewhat. I was supposed to listen to it everyday for 3 weeks but I listened to it for about 3 days. I can definitely tell you that the suggestions that are given like "you're starting to relax, and its going all the way down your body" do infact work. My whole body was completely relaxed. And its in these relaxed states that your unconscious mind can start to learn new rational beliefs and get rid of the old irrational one's. The guy on the tape said that you can even fall asleep and your unconscious mind will still suck up everything thats being said. I tried it once but I couldn't fall asleep (very relaxed though). When it was over and I tried to fall asleep again I all the sudden got night terrors or something. I was laying there like half awake and couldn't move, was like paralyzed. That freaked me out so I won't be listening to that in my sleep again. So to me, if just listening to these self tapes actually had the power to just about paralyze me just imagine the possibilities if given the proper suggestions about social anxiety. And for the record, I've only experienced this paralyzed like state once or twice in my life so I know it was the tape. Maybe this means nothing, but I'm gonna give hypnosis a try anyway. Also, after these couple listens I quit smoking. I smoked for like 7 years and now I just don't want them anymore. The end.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

I asked my therapist the same question and the response he gave was "yes, but there are a lot of charlatans in the business." He basically told me there was no one qualified to perform hypnosis in the valley I am living in. So there is definitely reason to be cautious. He also said the results are sometimes only temporary... usually not a cure (though there may be exceptions)

On the other hand, there is a science behind hypnosis and I wouldn't doubt it has helped some people. I'm not sure about self-hypnosis, it seems a little difficult, but you definitely could give meditation and breathing exercises a shot. The breathing exercises in particular have helped relax me a little.

You might look into biofeedback as well. I know that is a proven science, but it is an expense. I haven't tried it yet but I want to.


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

girlwiththehair said:


> ?


the root caue of social anxiety is unconcious limiting beleifs so what better way to cure sa than go straight to the root cause ?

hypnosis alowsyou to go to the root theefore it is the best trtment for SA

but there is one problem. there are a lot of garbage hypnotherapists out there and a lot of garbage hypnosis cd's also.

in my time ive been to loads of hypnotherapists and tied loads of cds and it was all awaste of money.

after years i eventually found a brillian hypnotherapist and a brilliant cd.

what ive found is that a certified nlp practionaire who combins timeline therapy, hypnosis and nlp are the only hypnotherapists who you can rely on to get it right, and thinkrightnow is the best cd format.

www.thinkrightnow.com have a great cd called ''conquering social anxiety'' and it works and in my opinion is the holy grail of SA cures cos :

1)it treats the route cause
2)it works


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I think programs like overcoming sa by dr. thomas richards, overcoming social anxiety and shyness by jonathan berent, and thinkrightnow are one of the best treatments out there.


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

Anyone into hypnosis may want to try some method using binaural sounds to see if that helps with induction. Supposedly your brainwaves will adjust to the wave frequency of the binaural waves and put you in a theta state you need for hypnosis. Basically the idea is if you play a sound in one ear at 100HZ and 105hz in the other ear your brain will hear the two sounds as a wave pattern of 5 waves a second to match the difference in the frequencies. Ive tried it with a sound generator and the perceived effect is real. Whether your brainwaves adjust the the sound waves or not I have no idea. There's even a computer program you can try that has a free trial. Also lots of CD's for sale and torrents on the net 
http://www.transparentcorp.com/products/np/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binaural_beats


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

Nothing gets rid of SAD until you correct the biological problems and behavioral problems


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

Jrock said:


> Nothing gets rid of SAD until you correct the biological problems and behavioral problems


biological and behavioural problems are the EFFECT. thoughts are the CAUSE

treat the effect and the problem is still there. treat the cause and and you treat the effects

here is a little experiment for you :

*try changing your behaviour without changing your thoughts. its next to impossible. try asking a chain smoker to stop smoking (behaviour/effect). they cant do it. the only way for a smoker to stop is tofirst treat the cause (unconcious habit) in the mind.

try moving your shadow by pushing actualy pushing it. it wont move cos you are trying to move it at th EFFECTS level. however move your own arm an the shadow automatically fllows cos you aredealing with the CAUSE level


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

Jrock said:


> Nothing gets rid of SAD until you correct the biological problems and behavioral problems


the bahavioural and biological problems are casued by your thoughts.

*why do you behave in a shy and avoidant way ? becasue you feel anxious

*why do you feel anxious ? cos you beleive certain things e.g ''if i show my real self people will criticise and reject me ''

*why do you have biological problems ? becasue mind and body are interlinked. wat happens in the mind causes reactions in the body. feeling anxious changes your posture ad physioligy which in turn events the chemistry in your body


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

Weston said:


> Anyone into hypnosis may want to try some method using binaural sounds to see if that helps with induction. Supposedly your brainwaves will adjust to the wave frequency of the binaural waves and put you in a theta state you need for hypnosis. Basically the idea is if you play a sound in one ear at 100HZ and 105hz in the other ear your brain will hear the two sounds as a wave pattern of 5 waves a second to match the difference in the frequencies. Ive tried it with a sound generator and the perceived effect is real. Whether your brainwaves adjust the the sound waves or not I have no idea. There's even a computer program you can try that has a free trial. Also lots of CD's for sale and torrents on the net
> http://www.transparentcorp.com/products/np/
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Binaural_beats


when yur brain waves are at a certain frequency you are concious. at another frequency you can access the unconcious mind.

hypnosis is all about gtting youino a state were you branwavesare at a certain frequency that you can access your unconcious mind. its a very simple thing to do and is usually achieved by 60 beats per minute music, deep breathing and relaxing each indivdual body part

i havet looked at the link you mentioned but from what you say it sounds spot on


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

socially inept said:


> biological and behavioral problems are the EFFECT. thoughts are the CAUSE
> 
> treat the effect and the problem is still there. treat the cause and and you treat the effects
> 
> ...


I dunno....I guess we are going to have to agree to disagree. Negative thoughts are usually the bi-product of adverse actions. Yea....you can change you thinking pattern and behavioral aspects, but your really just teaching yourself coping mechanisms for situations your uncomfortable with. Behavioral changes may improve your shyness and/or SAD but it's unlikely you'll turn into the Michael Jordon of loving to socialize. Behaviorial changes are only one half to solving this riddle...

Science is slowly providing valuable information on how biology effects behaviors. Just look at all the research on ADHD


----------

